
FDA: Sampling finds toxic nonstick compounds in some food - mikenyc
https://apnews.com/e9c5fa42a1244de48e3edea7a1bb14eb
======
bigmit37
This substance seems completely unavoidable now. It doesn’t seem like the
general public is aware of it , but are the harmful effects over stated?

